# [SOLVED] pppoe doesn't work ("not supported by kernel")

## ptero

i installed gentoo 2007.0 with the 2.6.21-r4 kernel yesterday and i now pppoe doesn't want to work. first i tried it through pppoe-start. it tries till timeout and doesn't work. ifconfig just shows lo. and so does ifconfig from the installation cd, but after pppoe-start everything works perfektly and ifconfig shows lo, eth0 and ppp0. i looked up dmesg |grep eth0, here's the one from my new installed gentoo:

```
eth0: RTL8169sc/8110sc at 0xffffc20000016800, 00:50:8d:c3:d9:3e, IRQ 21

r8169: eth0: link up

eth0: no IPv6 routers present 
```

here's the one from the installation cd:

```
eth0: RTL8169sc/8110sc at 0xffffc2000003c800, 00:50:8d:c3:d9:3e, IRQ 21

eth0: RTL8169sc/8110sc at 0xffffc2000003c800, 00:50:8d:c3:d9:3e, IRQ 21

r8169: eth0: link up
```

then i found a recommendation (for a similar case) to install hotplug and coldplug and add it to runlevel default and tried it out. coldplug refuses to install because of udev, hotplug lets install itself, but then pppoe-start refuses to start at all.

then i found a recommendation, how to set up a pppoe-connection without rp-pppoe. i added following to /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0=( "eth0" )

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0=( "username" )

password_ppp0=( "password" )

pppd_ppp0=(

   "updetach"

   "defaultroute"

   "usepeerdns"

   ) 
```

then i entered

```
# cd /etc/conf.d/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.ppp0

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

however, it didn't start the pppoe connection, but "said"

```
 [32;01m*[0m Starting ppp0

 [32;01m*[0m   Bringing up ppp0

 [32;01m*[0m     ppp

 [31;01m*[0m       kernel does not support PPPoE

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m
```

i looked up, what dmesg could tell me about pppoe and found following:

```
r8169: eth0: link up

ppp_generic: Unknown symbol request_module

pppox: Unknown symbol ppp_channel_index

pppox: Unknown symbol ppp_unregister_channel

pppoe: Unknown symbol pppox_ioctl

pppoe: Unknown symbol ppp_register_channel

pppoe: Unknown symbol ppp_input

pppoe: Unknown symbol unregister_pppox_proto

pppoe: Unknown symbol register_pppox_proto

pppoe: Unknown symbol pppox_unbind_sock

ppp_generic: Unknown symbol request_module

pppox: Unknown symbol ppp_channel_index

pppox: Unknown symbol ppp_unregister_channel

pppoe: Unknown symbol pppox_ioctl

pppoe: Unknown symbol ppp_register_channel

pppoe: Unknown symbol ppp_input

pppoe: Unknown symbol unregister_pppox_proto

pppoe: Unknown symbol register_pppox_proto

pppoe: Unknown symbol pppox_unbind_sock 
```

what could be wrong? i installed all the necessary pppo* modules and added them to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, why aren't they supported???Last edited by ptero on Mon Aug 13, 2007 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ptero,

What does  *Quote:*   

> zgrep PPP /proc/config.gz 

 return ?

If you don't have /proc/config.gz  then 

```
grep PPP /usr/src/linux/.config
```

is the next best thing.

The zgrep tells about the running kernel, the grep about the current kernel configuration, which may not be related to the running kernel.

----------

## ptero

here's the grep output:

```
CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=y
```

it's the same from the hdd as from the cd.

here's the zgrep output:

```
CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

CONFIG_PC300_MLPPP=y

# Cyclades-PC300 MLPPP support is disabled.

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ptero,

The zgrep is the embedded configuration in the running kernel.

It shows that all your PPP support has been made as modules.

Something needs to load it before it cam be used. That may be automatic, or by you doing modprobe commands.

Attempt to use your pppoe and then look in lsmod to see if your ppp modules are loaded.

That the zgrep and grep outputs differ, show that you are not using the kernel in /usr/src/linux.

That will be a problem if you need any third party kernel modules as they will build against the kernel in /usr/src/linux, not the one you are running.

----------

## terminal9

Don't mix net-dialup/rp-pppoe and net-dialup/ppp + pppoe plugin.

Use the latter only, unless you have a specific reason.

----------

## ptero

well, there's certainly a problem with my kernel. some modules (like pppoe) don't want to load. i think, the kernel didn't compile properly. yesterday i tried to recompile, but it only took 2 minutes or less! and shouldn't menuconfig save all the options? because when i exit and restart it, there are still standard options, set by genkernel.

there also was a problem in the beginning. i emerged gentoo-sources, made menuconfig, set everything up, but make would't start, it claimed, there were some missing options and suggested to start make loadconfig (i believe, it was named so). i did, set up the missing options and compiled the kernel. actually, even the first time, it was to fast. and i believe, not all modules are compiled, in the output there's a make-string (blablabla; fi) after some module and then the compilation stops.

i want to reemerge gentoo-sources and to recompile the kernel, do i have "tidy up", to delete something, if i really want to begin the kernel part from zero?

----------

## ptero

hmmh... either i forgot an important option or there where some problem with the sources. however, after reemerging gentoo-sources and setting everything up with genkernel --menuconfig all everything worked out and works just perfektly right now.

thank you for your help!

----------

